# Any eperience of going through a 'Ill Health' retirement assessment?



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

As per title, this is being discussed at work initially as an individual applications but there's also a 2nd 'capability' employer led one - neither of which I know /much / little of - anyone have any experience / guidance for?


----------



## mike13 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm about to head down this route so i'll keep my eye on this thread, i've had a failed return to work, my employer has deemed me unfit to continue, now have to take opinions from Occupational health, consultant and gp.

Fortunately i have a good boss who will put a good case forward for me.

Is there any chance of another job within your workplace you could do?


----------



## Teamleader 21 (May 7, 2019)

Can I ask if you're in a union? Ideally they should be your first port of call. If there's no representation at your place of work then some sage advice from others on this forum might help. One thing to remember is don't accept any forms of offer without having time to digest and look at your Contract of Employment which should have some guidelines as well.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi both, alas no local rep. Been having difficulties due to spine problems for several years hence falling within 'disability' and leading to quite a bit of perpetual pain despite medications / injections etc. makes me rather ratty both with colleagues and domestically. For me either the problems or work have to desist to try and get some life back and unfortunately only one has an option. Bit of a problem in that I've not been totally condemned medically, but that doesn't fairly represent the persistent pain/discomfort life 'restrictions' etc. and do not know how much such thing may be taken in to account.


----------



## mike13 (Feb 25, 2011)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Hi both, alas no local rep. Been having difficulties due to spine problems for several years hence falling within 'disability' and leading to quite a bit of perpetual pain despite medications / injections etc. makes me rather ratty both with colleagues and domestically. For me either the problems or work have to desist to try and get some life back and unfortunately only one has an option. Bit of a problem in that I've not been totally condemned medically, but that doesn't fairly represent the persistent pain/discomfort life 'restrictions' etc. and do not know how much such thing may be taken in to account.


Similar in most of what you talk about, although my problem is post cancer treatment fatigue. No one understands how i feel on a day to day basis, even so called professionals.

Because i look ok i don't think i'm taken seriously, some days i'm breathless getting out the shower. You're correct in wondering how much they take into account, because i'm not sure they do.

I probably won't begin the process until after the year so can't let you know how i get on, can you update this thread when you get a resolution please.

Good luck


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Are you aiming to access a workplace pension through the ill health retirement route?

If so, it can very much depend on the rules of the pension scheme.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

I think dazza has pretty much nailed it. That said I think most employers schemes have tightened up on I'll health retirement as alluded to when you commented on the second 'phase' looking at capability. Ill health tends to be awarded in exceptional cases where there is no prospect of the employee being able to undertake any type of work in the foreseeable future. As an example, I recently met someone who was dismissed by HMG after 35 years service -'his employer refused to allow him to return to work and subsequently dismissed him on capability grounds. That said, as someone else has mentioned, is it possible for you to be redeployed within your current organisation?


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

if you're in the union tats what you pay ur subs for. if you've no local rep in the workplace they'll have a full time officer for the region so get in contact with them.

as above, don't take advice from forums on something so important - appreciate a good place to get examples and talk about it and stuff tho.

and good luck, ur health is the most important thing


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Sorry not direct help but I’d strongly suggest making sure all your social media is locked down and to be careful about posts. Things can be taken out of context and I suspect it’s one of the first things an employer/provider does when looking at any sort of claim.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> Sorry not direct help but I'd strongly suggest making sure all your social media is locked down and to be careful about posts. Things can be taken out of context and I suspect it's one of the first things an employer/provider does when looking at any sort of claim.


Kinda conscious of this thats why i was not being very specific - need a private forum!


----------

